# wainhouse terrace, halifax, Feb 08



## bungle666 (Feb 23, 2008)

visited with thenewmendoza

after years of looking at this and wondering what the hell it was, a chance find on a website reminded me of this place, a phonecall and a couple of days later, and in the absence of anything else local to look at we decided to take a peek!! this must be the wierdest row of houses i have ever seen, it is an absolute gem and must be seen before it is redeveloped!

built in 1876 by john edward wainhouse, wainhouse terrace originally consisted of a terrace of back to back houses with under dwellings, linked by a 200ft balcony with colonnade. the houses were demolished in 1972 for redevelopment, but the gallery, towers, and under dwelling frontages still remain as a grade 2 listed site.

*WARNING* please be VERY careful while visiting this site, as it has become a dumping ground for the local bagheads and there are piles of needles in some quite random places, so please take care!!

the under dwellings






the tower





spiral staircase in the tower





tower bridge!!










tower from the other side





another bridge





base of the tower





i have no idea what these were, but they are next to the main road at the base of the site.





maker and date










view from the road





thanks for looking!!


bungle


----------



## cinestep (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: wainhouse terrace, halifax, 22/02/08*

Great pics from a neat open site. I love the night atmosphere. I hope bring you some older day shots soon.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, what an absolutely amazing building! A gem of a find and thanks for sharing that.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 23, 2008)

what a gorgeous building, I really do like that. And it looks really good taken at night. Would love to see any pictures of it in the past.

Cheers mate, looks great.

 Sal


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice one, Bungle. I thoroughly enjoyed this place.

I used to live down the road in Sowerby Bridge a few years back (was a dreadful period of my life, which is why I now call Halifax and surrounding areas 'The place we don't mention'), and drove past this place dozens of times, wasn't interested in UE back then though.

But having said that I may mention Wainhouse Terrace again, it was a really cool little explore (no more than 40 minutes or so), nice long exposures and a bit of lightpainting thrown in to boot, few strange looks from the locals too!!

Heres my pics, not too many as I think Bungle has it pretty much covered.































And just to reiterate Bungle's warning about the local addicts, this is just an example of a fairly small pile of needles lying around. Please be careful where you tread.






This report was brought to you by the power of the Fenix torch and the colour red.

TnM


----------



## cinestep (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so in awe of all these night pics that I shall not bore you with my 2005 daytime photos.

There are some pics at http://www.worksofwainhouse.info/index.html

Your chance to buy the site is coming. See these two sites for news of he auction on 28 February. Guide price £20-30K

http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/Ornate-terrace-to-go-under.3739980.jp

http://www.pugh-company.co.uk/auctions/lot.x?a=20080228&l=007


----------



## havoc (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutted I missed this one, Looks better than what I expected, nice one chaps.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 24, 2008)

looks a great place. nice report/photo's & thanks for the link too


----------



## cinestep (Mar 4, 2008)

Sold for £76,000.

See the report and comments at:
http://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/news/76000-for-this-Gothic-terrace.3834707.jp#comments


----------



## johno23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures and place,night shots really give it the atmosphere it deserves.Dont you just get sick of finding needles and associated filth every time you explore somewhere though??.confused:

well done guys


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic shots of a historical building!


----------



## strange (Mar 13, 2008)

This place looks awesome would love to go and take a look round! When does work start on the building any ideas?

strange


----------



## monkeyinaspasm (Apr 22, 2008)

I tried finding out what this was and this is the first place i have found about it - here were some pictures i took when i was there.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 23, 2008)

Really nice to see some daylight pics as well, minaspasm. I especially like the last two. Bet it was cold though! 
Cheers


----------



## King Al (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice pics monkey, nice to see some day time shots of the place


----------

